# Warning To Archers



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

Since we are in Archery Season:

I don't know if this is OK to put on our SMF, or not, but I figured it could very well keep this from happening to one of my friends on this forum, so I'll give it a try.

If it's a "NO-NO" to post it, then the Mods can delete it.

Anyone who shoots a Bow knows how this could happen!!

*BE AWARE !!!*


> *This was reported to have occurred while sighting in the bow at the archery store, with a new sales person, who handed the guy an arrow that was a little short.*










Bear


----------



## sound1 (Oct 27, 2011)

lucky that was a target tip on that thing....ouch


----------



## alelover (Oct 27, 2011)

Yikes. That hurts looking at it.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG That would Hurt


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy crap!

Talk about having a bad day!!


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got this in an email.  I guess the guy had to take the bow to the hospital!  I would have said that I was keeping it!

Bigfish


----------



## michael ark (Oct 27, 2011)

Bear you need to warn me to get out the bucket first.That turned my belly into knots.This happened this year in FL.http://www.wtsp.com/news/article/21...f-in-foot-with-crossbow-becomes-pinned-to-ATV


----------



## sqwib (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn my legs got weak from that picture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

Didn't mean to upset anyone.

I just know how easy this could happen if some Bozo gives you an arrow that is too short, and you don't watch where it comes to on the way to full draw.

Maybe I'm a little numb from chainsaw carving, and seeing the accidents that come from that hobby.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## michael ark (Oct 27, 2011)

I am not up set.Just took me by suprise with your graphic picture.


----------



## alelover (Oct 27, 2011)

I won a medal in archery when I was a kid.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2011)

Ouch you know that had to hurt. Bet it didn't feel good coming out either


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Oct 27, 2011)

I bet he is done with archery from now on!  

No joke I actually had an arrow that was too short handed to me at an archery shop and luckily was able to tip everything away but still a butt puckering experience.  I was lucky enough to be strong enough and tall enough to work myself out of the situation.  I can easily see how someone not familiar with archery could have that happen.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 28, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe I'm a little numb from chainsaw carving, and seeing the accidents that come from that hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a bit numb from being an EMT, not enough blood/bodily harm for me.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  hahahahaha

On a serious note though, that really sucks!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll stick to crossbows.This is what I'm packing.http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/960...h-mult-a-range-4x32-scope-reviews/reviews.htm  You need a spotter to see the arrows hit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Ouch you know that had to hurt. Bet it didn't feel good coming out either




Exactly---I wouldn't want to be there to see the removal.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 28, 2011)

OH man I have seen a few email like this but never with the arrow going through the guys hand twice. I hurt just looking at this picture. I can't see how people do this but I guess if you had a short arrow it could fall off the rest and go all crazy and take out your hand.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, now that is one nasty splinter. Would take a big pair of pliers to pull that one out.

That has to really hurt.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ugh!  I had a buddy who had a habit of floating his index finger awfully close to the arrow tip as he drew.  I could not get him to stop.  The target arrow tip cleared, but if he ever put a broadhead on it, he'd learn not to do it!


----------



## crossbowsmops (May 11, 2012)

Bearcarver said:


> Since we are in Archery Season:
> 
> I don't know if this is OK to put on our SMF, or not, but I figured it could very well keep this from happening to one of my friends on this forum, so I'll give it a try.
> 
> ...


Not a good look for bow men...I thin If Ok I'll use this pic as a safety lesson for the blog!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 11, 2012)

WOW I've never thought of what could happen if your new arrows are too short!  Thank you for sharing that. My whole family & many friends bow hunt and I just got new arrows last year. I will pass this along.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 11, 2012)

I bet he peed down his leg:)WOW............This wouldnt happen shootin a PSE:)


----------



## rabbithutch (May 11, 2012)

I'm not an archer.  I've never used a compound bow.  I don't know how that happens, but I think Bearcarver did a great service for me and others who might be ignorant of the possibilities.  Thank you!

I wonder if the heel of the hand there has any tendons, nerves or vessels that might have been permanently damaged.  I used a knife improperly - and I KNOW BETTER - and when it slipped it went through the web of my left hand.  It was a small knife of the type made in Sweden and Finland (can't remember the name for it, dammit).  If it had been bigger I might have lost a great deal of the use of that hand.  As it was, I hit a small artery and damaged a nerve or two but it didn't affect my use of the hand.  Took twelve stitches to close it.  It's been months and I still get occasional pains in my finger because the nerve was nicked.

Be very careful with those sharp things, friends!


----------



## bigfish98 (May 12, 2012)

WhitetailFreak said:


> I bet he peed down his leg:)WOW............This wouldnt happen sho:biggrin:otin a PSE:)



Yeah with a PSE it wouldn't have had thr power to go through!  Lol!!


----------

